# PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER Summary



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

can any one help regarding PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER
Summary Statement


thanks

EBy


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ Eby:
can u elaborate please? husband n i are working on his professional Engineer summary as well.. what do u need help with? 
maybe i can help...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

HAve you written the Career episodes yet ?
If yes then each point in the Professional summary should be reflected in the 3 CE written by you.
make sure that the CEs are written point wise;this will make it easier for you to relte them in summary..



ebyjohnjoseph said:


> can any one help regarding PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER
> Summary Statement
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> @ Eby:
> can u elaborate please? husband n i are working on his professional Engineer summary as well.. what do u need help with?
> maybe i can help...


ya sure,

i(mechanical engineer) am going to apply for the migration and the first step in that is to get assessment from the IEA for that i need to make three career episodes and then the professional Engineer summary...

Can you help me by sending any samples....???

thanks


----------



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

*attestation*



ebyjohnjoseph said:


> ya sure,
> 
> i(mechanical engineer) am going to apply for the migration and the first step in that is to get assessment from the IEA for that i need to make three career episodes and then the professional Engineer summary...
> 
> ...


One more doubt..

I got all the documents attested from india but the attesting officer didnt write any comments on it like true copy or something like that...the copy bears only his sign and seal...
any problem for that???

Eby


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

*how to write a career episode*

@ Eby:
well first of all you need to write your career episodes.. u will only be able to arrange the summary after u r done with the episodes..

*A career episode is a documented component of your
engineering education and/or work experience which
captures a particular period or distinct aspect of your
engineering activity. It needs to clearly demonstrate the
application of engineering knowledge and skills in the
nominated occupation, not the acquisition of knowledge.
It may be:
• an engineering task undertaken as part of your
educational program;
• a project you have worked on or are currently
working on;
• a specific position that you occupied or
currently occupy;
• a particular engineering problem that you were required
to solve.
*

i would advise you to go through the Migration Skills Assessment Booklet. It guides you in a step-by-step way through all of the CDR. i have attached it here and you can also download it from the EA website..

for each career episode you need to write
*a) Introduction (approx. 50 words)*

it should be something like:
I was employed with (consultancy name) in (city, country). My position in this consultancy was of (your position in the consultancy). In this particular project the position I held was (your position in the project) and I worked on this project for **** years and **** months i.e. from (date) to (date). The overall project value was (amount)

*b) Background (200 – 500 words)*

similarly here you need to elaborate what the project was about, its objectives, what you were responsible for in this particular project and the statement of your duties in the project.

*c) Personal Engineering Activity (500 – 1000 words)*

in this section write down all the tasks you performed. you can mark them as First Task, Second Task and Third task etc. write down what you did in each task, all the problems you faced e.g in the design or in working with ur team members. then write down how u solved these problems. try n use technical terms where needed. 

*d) Summary (50 – 100 words)*

in the summary just simply write how the project went, how it helped you in your engineering career and how you personally contributed to the success of the project.

i hope this is of some help to you. just write down everything in first person
singular clearly indicating your own personal role in the work described. Remember, it is what ‘I did’, not what ‘we did’ or what ‘I was involved in.’

in the beginning it seems a bit difficult to write it all down but once you start u'll get in a flow..


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

and yes as* lifeisgood* pointed out, give each paragraph in ur career episode numbers. 
like this:
*Career episode 1 (paragraphs 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 etc)
Career episode 2 (paragraphs 2.1, 2.2, 2.3 etc)
Career episode 3 (paragraphs 3.1, 3.2, 3.3 etc)*

once you get this done then you can start on the summary statement.  i'll elaborate that tonight.. hope this was of some help to u..


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

If there is the seal which says "True copy" and if the notary has signed it then this should be enough....



ebyjohnjoseph said:


> One more doubt..
> 
> I got all the documents attested from india but the attesting officer didnt write any comments on it like true copy or something like that...the copy bears only his sign and seal...
> any problem for that???
> ...


----------



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

yas.ho said:


> @ Eby:
> well first of all you need to write your career episodes.. u will only be able to arrange the summary after u r done with the episodes..
> 
> *A career episode is a documented component of your
> ...




thank you very much


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

ebyjohnjoseph said:


> can any one help regarding PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER
> Summary Statement
> 
> 
> ...


I can help you as mine was just approved. Can you PM me?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a doubt regarding the Transcripts(from universities/colleges) which we send to Engineers australia :

Can we send "Notarized" copies of transcripts or do they need to be sealed copies sent directly to EA from the univ ? 
someone told me that notarized copies are good enough but I have also heard
that the transcripts need to be sent directly to EA from the univ...
confused...



Diana1375 said:


> I can help you as mine was just approved. Can you PM me?


----------



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> I have a doubt regarding the Transcripts(from universities/colleges) which we send to Engineers australia :
> 
> Can we send "Notarized" copies of transcripts or do they need to be sealed copies sent directly to EA from the univ ?
> someone told me that notarized copies are good enough but I have also heard
> ...


Do we need to send the transcript ??? 
I'm planning to send my attested mark list of all the sem..
Will that not be enough??


----------



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

Diana1375 said:


> I can help you as mine was just approved. Can you PM me?


Can you P M me??? I didn't get you habibi...


----------



## Diana1375 (Oct 6, 2011)

ebyjohnjoseph said:


> Can you P M me??? I didn't get you habibi...


Eh I thought that there is An icon for private messaging. Anyways, if you still need it, just write your email and will send you a sample I bought from the Internet.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You will definitely need to send the transcripts.
do you have the check list of documents?


ebyjohnjoseph said:


> Do we need to send the transcript ???
> I'm planning to send my attested mark list of all the sem..
> Will that not be enough??


----------



## ebyjohnjoseph (Oct 2, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> You will definitely need to send the transcripts.
> do you have the check list of documents?


Actually I was going to launch my application with an agency voitin walker according to them only all sem mark list was required. Anyways I got my transcript. Whether it is to be sent In originals or the attested copies.I think that the transcripts has to be sent In originals.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

Either transcripts or Marksheets are okay to be sent to EA as long as they are Notarized. The transcript or Marksheets must be a notarized copy of the original legal document which is issued by the institution and can not be a summary statement. Many colleges in India don't understand the concept of Transcript yet and so Marksheets are JUST FINE....

Notarized copy of a transcript is sufficient and don't need to be sent directly from a respective university.



lifeisgood said:


> I have a doubt regarding the Transcripts(from universities/colleges) which we send to Engineers australia :
> 
> Can we send "Notarized" copies of transcripts or do they need to be sealed copies sent directly to EA from the univ ?
> someone told me that notarized copies are good enough but I have also heard
> ...


----------



## rowell (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys, I am new to this thread but I have sent all the requirements to Engineers Australia last Apr. 13, 2013. I used my friend CC for the payment method. Will there be any delays for the processing since I used another person's CC? I already received an official receipt with my CID# last Apr14. I have also paid my friend's CC full last month. 

I am really becoming impatient on the 19 weeks processing time.. but I have no choice but to wait till last week of August for the result. It's a long long waiting time..


----------



## lachuupriya (Aug 23, 2012)

rowell said:


> Hi Guys, I am new to this thread but I have sent all the requirements to Engineers Australia last Apr. 13, 2013. I used my friend CC for the payment method. Will there be any delays for the processing since I used another person's CC? I already received an official receipt with my CID# last Apr14. I have also paid my friend's CC full last month.
> 
> I am really becoming impatient on the 19 weeks processing time.. but I have no choice but to wait till last week of August for the result. It's a long long waiting time..


Rowell, please be more patience.
Your CDR will be assessed as per the time frame.
I have waited exactly 4months for my assessment :clap2:


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Dear all, 

I have been following this thread for sometime and wanted to share my case
With you all ......hope this will clear all your doubts.

Things I submitted to EA

1. Attested photocopies of Original degree,Consolidated marks sheet
,Provisional certificate(Accepted by EA).
2. Professional Summary statement( Prepared by self)
3. 5 Career Episodes ( prepared by self)
4. CPD prepared by self
5. Attested photocopies of appointment letters, Work experience letters
Payslips, Training certificates etc.

I applied on 13 th Feb ,2013 and +ve assessment report on 7th June,2013.
( Professional ENgineer ,Skill level 1 with 8.6 years Overseas Experience)


Do not waste your money by paying to consultancies.

FYI
I did not use services of any Agent or Consultancy but made my
Application exactly as per MSA Booklet

Hope this will help you all.

Good luck


----------



## rajbhar_s (Apr 14, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for sometime and wanted to share my case
> With you all ......hope this will clear all your doubts.
> ...


Hi JP,

Is it ok to write more Career Episodes than 3? I have 6 years of experience and finding difficult to write everything in 3 episodes with all skills needed for a Chemical Engineer. All 3 of my episode are now based on my process simulation projects as they are the best ones to mention about. But I can also write about my Degree project which was lab based and about my production experience where i worked as DCS Panel Officer. I feel very strongly that adding more CEs will clarify more about my skills and work experience. Please suggest.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

rajbhar_s said:


> Hi JP,
> 
> Is it ok to write more Career Episodes than 3? I have 6 years of experience and finding difficult to write everything in 3 episodes with all skills needed for a Chemical Engineer. All 3 of my episode are now based on my process simulation projects as they are the best ones to mention about. But I can also write about my Degree project which was lab based and about my production experience where i worked as DCS Panel Officer. I feel very strongly that adding more CEs will clarify more about my skills and work experience. Please suggest.


They distinctly want work based projects. Not your degree projects


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rajbhar_s said:


> Hi JP,
> 
> Is it ok to write more Career Episodes than 3? I have 6 years of experience and finding difficult to write everything in 3 episodes with all skills needed for a Chemical Engineer. All 3 of my episode are now based on my process simulation projects as they are the best ones to mention about. But I can also write about my Degree project which was lab based and about my production experience where i worked as DCS Panel Officer. I feel very strongly that adding more CEs will clarify more about my skills and work experience. Please suggest.


Dear Rajbhar,


Yes......They accept more than 3 CEs as you are experienced professional.
Try to write 4 CEs.........I applied with 8.8yrs experience and 5 CEs

Cheers
JP


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear Rajbhar,
> 
> 
> Yes......They accept more than 3 CEs as you are experienced professional.
> ...


3 CE is the minimum requirement.
I have 10 years of experience and I wrote only 3 CE.
I got a positive assessement.
Moreoever for proof of my work experience, I only provided certified copies of my work experience certificates. I didn't include payslips etc.
The Summary Statement gave me a bit of hard time.


----------



## DesiTadka (Apr 6, 2013)

I sent my CDR application to EA and was received on 25-Feb. After sending a follow up email last week, an assessing officer replied saying I need to give an employment proof and only SD is not enough (I have 12 years of exp and few companies have closed down), so I found the documents and sent him via email. Over the phone I was asked to send hard copies as well....

Lesson for fellow expats: Send SD if you must but also send some supportive documents with it to support it.

Question: The assessing officer has not replied my email or sent me a new one. No communication since .... Is it a good news? What's the normal trend at EA after asking for documents? 



cprem79 said:


> 3 CE is the minimum requirement.
> I have 10 years of experience and I wrote only 3 CE.
> I got a positive assessement.
> Moreoever for proof of my work experience, I only provided certified copies of my work experience certificates. I didn't include payslips etc.
> The Summary Statement gave me a bit of hard time.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> 3 CE is the minimum requirement.
> I have 10 years of experience and I wrote only 3 CE.
> I got a positive assessement.
> Moreoever for proof of my work experience, I only provided certified copies of my work experience certificates. I didn't include payslips etc.
> The Summary Statement gave me a bit of hard time.


Dear cprem....

can you lemme know...you got all those  10 yrs in single function of your profession......If your answer is yes ....then as said 3 CEs.........but in my case......I have performed multifunctions........viz....Process operations, Projects and then Business development.......

Hope this would clear your doubts....

Cheers
JP


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> Dear cprem....
> 
> can you lemme know...you got all those 10 yrs in single function of your profession......If your answer is yes ....then as said 3 CEs.........but in my case......I have performed multifunctions........viz....Process operations, Projects and then Business development.......
> 
> ...


Dear JP Mosa,

The answer is "YES"
I worked all my 10 years exactly in line with my nominated occupation i.e., Automation and Control.
In the migration skill assessment booklet, it was mentioned "Write three Career Episodes" so I had to follow that.
But in your case, if you had mentioned that due to performance in different roles, you had to write 5 CE, it could've prevented any doubts for the reader.

Regards


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

cprem79 said:


> Dear JP Mosa,
> 
> The answer is "YES"
> I worked all my 10 years exactly in line with my nominated occupation i.e., Automation and Control.
> ...


Dear Cprem....


I have been working in my nominated occupation.........for the last 9 yrs...........in different roles..........to refresh you....Australian CV stresses on multi tasking along with your technical abilities....for example.......aussie employers are keen about Business dvelopment long with technical exposure..........anyways....am glad for your +ve response....

Cheers
JP


----------



## er.gauravraheja (Jul 23, 2013)

*Summary Stement for Professional Engineer*

Hi 
I am Gaurav from India. I have to submit the CDR for the assessment for Professional Engineer. I have prepared the 3 CE. But Finding difficulty to prepare the Summary Statement for the Professional Engineer . The Format has been changed this Year. Can anyone send me the Sample of the filled Summary Statement.

Thanks


----------



## akashif (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition.
Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes?

Br,
Ali


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

akashif said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I completed the career episodes & then started writing my summary statement. After completing the elements now I am filling in the last column "Paragraph in the Career Episode where the Element is Addressed" but I realize that I am getting a lot of repetition.
> Just wanted to know that is it ok if the references repeat a lot of time in the summary statement against the elements that I have addressed in the career episodes?
> ...


Even in mine it did repeat quite a few times and I got through with a +ve assessment. But do keep the repetitions to a minimum, even if you have to tweak your episodes a little to do it


----------



## maglev (Sep 22, 2014)

dear members,
i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer
as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows:

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1

1-studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication

2-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 

3-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies

4-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 

5-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems

6-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment

7-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations

8-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 

9-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules

these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,4 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts....

so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2,3 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8,9 belongs to plant eng......am i right??????

plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers


----------



## deepualgani (Oct 26, 2014)

I am trying to write the summary statement of competencies claimed.... but I am stuck at the beginning it self. My specialisation is telecommuncation engineering and can i get a copy of this summary statement sample. or else giv me suggestion regarding how to write on the same.










JP Mosa said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have been following this thread for sometime and wanted to share my case
> With you all ......hope this will clear all your doubts.
> ...


----------



## mshsaniat (Apr 5, 2015)

Diana1375 said:


> I can help you as mine was just approved. Can you PM me?


Can you help me.

Saniat


----------



## aamirbtech (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks, your response is very much appreciated...Stay blessed


----------



## timmy1985 (Jul 3, 2015)

I claimed 6 years while my assessment doesn't show how much experience they have approved. The result is Professional Engineer Skill Level 1. Am I eligible to claim for full 6 years experience? 

What does this skill level 1 means?


----------



## avishek041 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi, I am a chemical engineer and I am tidying up my career episode. But, I am facing difficulties to incorporate it into summary statement. Can any one of you help me with a sample summary statement for chemical engineers? Thanks


----------



## pps2015 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi, I am chemical engineer and i submitted my assessment in EA but i got some query regarding summary statement can you please help me to sort out query "A new summary statement of evidence for the competency elements needs to be provided for revised/ new Career episodes and the summary statement submitted is unsatisfactory. Please note, the “how you have applied the element” column requires a brief description (in your own words and relevant to your career episodes) of how achievement of the competency element is demonstrated & where the element was applied by you. You are required to address all the competency elements specified in the Migration Skills Assessment booklet for the occupational category in which you are seeking assessment.

Please use the latest Summary Statement provided in the MSA booklet. What you used is the template that has been changed since 2012."

if possible any one have Sample Summary Statement for reference.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

timmy1985 said:


> I claimed 6 years while my assessment doesn't show how much experience they have approved. The result is Professional Engineer Skill Level 1. Am I eligible to claim for full 6 years experience? What does this skill level 1 means?


The period HAS to be mentioned. Look again.


----------



## kk1234 (Sep 26, 2015)

maglev said:


> dear members, i have some doubt in mind about the roles of Plant or Production Engineer as they are listed in Production or Plant Engineer Australia as follows: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, Revision 1 1-studying functional statements, organisational charts and project information to determine functions and responsibilities of workers and work units and to identify areas of duplication 2-establishing work measurement programs and analysing work samples to develop standards for labour utilisation 3-analysing workforce utilisation, facility layout, operational data and production schedules and costs to determine optimum worker and equipment efficiencies 4-designing mechanical equipment, machines, components, products for manufacture, and plant and systems for construction 5-developing specifications for manufacture, and determining materials, equipment, piping, material flows, capacities and layout of plant and systems 6-organising and managing project labour and the delivery of materials, plant and equipment 7-establishing standards and policies for installation, modification, quality control, testing, inspection and maintenance according to engineering principles and safety regulations 8-inspecting plant to ensure optimum performance is maintained 9-directing the maintenance of plant buildings and equipment, and coordinating the requirements for new designs, surveys and maintenance schedules these tasks are common for the whole unit group 2335 which include production or plant ,mechanical and industrial engineer, so how are those tasks divided between the 3 jobs...iam asking this because when i looked closely i found that automation and control is a specialisation of 233513 although its not expected for an automation engineer to perform task 1,3,4 ...i never heard about a control engineer who designs mechanical parts.... so my conclusion was as follows tasks 1,2,3 belongs to industrial eng. ...tasks 4,5 belongs to mechanical....tasks 6,7,8,9 belongs to plant eng......am i right?????? plz brothers who ever been thrugh this assessment before under 233513 guide me as iam really confused....it will be very helpful if any control engineer send me his roles which was assessed as relevant exp so i can make sure does it has the industrial and mechanical parts or not.....i really need feedback from experts ....thanks brothers



I have passed this assessment successfully. All I can say is don't think too much about this. It does not matter. By this I mean the tiles and roles can be interchanged. They care more about your career episodes and work ex. The title does not matter that much. You could be a mechanical engineer and yet do an industrial engineers job. But off course something about mechanical engineering must be there in your career episodes if you claim to be a ME. Similarly for production and industrial.


----------

